# Padron 1964 Anniversary Diplomatico (M) Cigar Review - Maduro Shoot Out- Rocky Patel and Padron



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Padron 1964 Anniversary Diplomatico (M) Cigar Review - Maduro Shoot Out- Rocky Patel and Padron*

I like full bodied maduros. Of 40 cigars in regular rotation, about 12 are maduros. I noticed that 8 of these are Rocky Patel or Padron, so I want...

Read the full review here: Padron 1964 Anniversary Diplomatico (M) Cigar Review - Maduro Shoot Out- Rocky Patel and Padron


----------

